# Libby's Scawbrig bitless bridle



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Hippy started to get a bit narky when we tried to use a bridle with a bit, and he'd shake his head and slobber lots whilst being ridden. So, we decided to try a bitless bridle! We went to our local Robinsons store to pick one up - Libby's Scawbrig bitless bridle.
It came to about £40 with no reins, which we thought was pretty good. Its made of tough nylon-type material so is very hardwearing. We have had no problems with the stitching or anything either.
Hippy took to it like a duck to water! He goes so well in it and is more relaxed, so if you are having trouble like we were i'd recommend trying bitless - anyway, back to the bridle lol XD
It's very easy to put on, because once you have adjusted it to fit your horse there is only one buckle you need to undo to put it on (because of the style, the noseband doesn't have a buckle!) It has padding under the chin which prevents rubbing, and has 2 'D' rings (which actually aren't D shaped lol, they're round) which reins are easily attached to. There is also another ring to attach a leadrope too.
Obviously you need to make sure it fits your horse properly, because the noseband should be in a slightly different place to that on a normal bridle, but I would say that the sizes are quite small - Hippy is only 12hh with quite a slight head, but needed a cob size.
The brakes work just as well as with a bit and although steering takes a bit of getting used to, it's pretty much just as good! Of course bitless isn't for every horse, but if you do try your horse in a bitless bridle then i'd recommend trying this one - it's hardwearing and easy to clean, as well as easy to use and relatively cheap!

So, out of 10 it has to be a 9. Yay!

If you want to read more about how it works and stuff, try here...
Libbys Scawbrig Bitless Bridle


----------

